# Mandy Moore Says It Took Time to Accept Her Size



## Marisol (Feb 8, 2007)

Mandy Moore could hardly be considered overweight â€“ but she says working in Hollywood made her feel bad about her size.

"I want to be _healthy_, but in an industry where you can't wear a sample size because it's like a 0 or a 2, it makes you feel bad about yourself," the singer-actress, 22, tells _Seventeen_ in its March issue. "To go to a photo shoot, it's like, 'Ugh, God, can't you just at least get a regular size, like a 6 or 8 or something?' "

But, she says, she's come to terms with it.

"I'm not like a toothpick, and I never will be. I'm just a regular-looking person â€“ and that's okay. It's taken a while to come to grips with that since it's definitely not the norm in my business. But like, who cares?

"If anything, that makes someone more special," she says, and adds with a laugh, "or at least that's what I tell myself!"

Moore â€“ who last month told PEOPLE, "I don't enjoy dating in the public eye. I don't even really enjoy dating" â€“ says she keeps in touch with her exes.

"I think it's important," she says. "People are in your life for a reason, and I don't think you ever stop caring about people you've been close to. You don't ever stop supporting them â€“ well, I don't at least. From Andy [Rod****] to Zach [braff] to Wilmer [Valderrama], all those people."

She's equally passionate about her new CD, _Wild Hope_, due May 8. "I was very adamant about the type of record I wanted to make. I am aware enough to know I haven't had a ton of musical success â€“ and music is my first love," she says.

Moore, who has admitted she battled depression after she and Braff split last year, says, "It was a really intense and emotional year, and I was like, I'm gonna put all my feelings in a box and worry about that later. But sooner or later you have to deal, and that's what I did on this record."


----------



## noey1219 (Feb 8, 2007)

good for her! she seems so normal and down to earth and.....well.nice. and before reading this article, i had never even thought of her as overweight, and still don't!


----------



## WhitneyF (Feb 8, 2007)

Bless her heart, I can't believe she thinks..or thought, she was overweight.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 8, 2007)

And that right there is why I love Mandy Moore!!! She does basically what she wants and how she wants it, she is someone out there that you can actually relate to! ::shock::

I wish I was as "overweight" as she was...but if she is overweight then I don't even want to know what I am at a size 10-12! LOL!


----------



## Princess6828 (Feb 8, 2007)

What's wrong with her weight? I always thought she looked like every other Hollywood person.


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 8, 2007)

exactly. She seems like a nice person but i cant help but be annoyed by her. I guess im in the minority! lol


----------



## han (Feb 8, 2007)

i didnt really ever think she look bad or over weight, its great that she has learn to be happy with her size, she is tall enough to pull it off and it looks good on her.

BUT i didnt like how she diss nicole richie for being to thin and said she dont want to look like her, first of all she never could cause she dont have the petite frame as nicole and second dont diss some one else to feel better about yourself. nicole has been on both sides of the fence and got pick on for being fat and now for being thin and through it all she still had confidence. so instead of pokeing insults she needs to take notes..


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 8, 2007)

Mandy Moore actually has always looked really thin to me, and the picture above is the only picture where I'd think she wasn't a size 0 or 2. Why is she now putting emphasis on her weight? Her size isn't a big deal, she always looks tiny. I think in Hollywood now, there's this trend of "we're beautiful no matter what, lets all be accepting of our size 4 bodies, yeah we're REAL women!". From the catwalks banning ultra-skinny models, to Tyra Banks squawking on her tv show about how all the haters need to accept "big" women like herself, to a bunch of other celebrities going on about how it's so great that they can accept their gorgeous hollywood bodies because they aren't the size of the aforementioned superskinny models...I don't know, it's starting to seem like a bandwagon to me. I bet you'll see a lot more public statements from celebrities talking about being happy with how they look and how they don't want to diet anymore, because that would suggest that you have low self esteem and aren't empowered enough. I know I'm sort of rambling right now, but does anyone else sort of see what I'm saying? There just seems to be an explosion of celebrities being very vocal about loving their size, and how everyone else should too. Maybe I'm just crazy, and of course body acceptance is a great thing, but I sort of see all these official statements as a trendy publicity bandwagon that more celebrities are starting to jump on to garner public favor.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 8, 2007)

amen sister!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 8, 2007)

Ditto! She so sweet and beautiful.


----------



## Nox (Feb 8, 2007)

ITA^^

I actually think, of all the poptart starlets that came out around the same time she did, she is the most naturally beautiful of them all. Mandy has always looked good and maintained a healthy weight, she should not ever be made to be ashamed of that.


----------



## princess_20 (Feb 8, 2007)

didto!


----------



## tthonglor (Feb 8, 2007)

ive always loved Mandy!! even when she first came out onto the scene.. i have more respect for her than enyone else.. becuase shes not the type to show off her goodies to everyone!.. i cant wait to see her new movie


----------



## Lauren (Feb 9, 2007)

I love mandy, she just seems so sweet and normal, and I've definitely always thought she was skinny! She's beautiful!


----------



## CandyApple (Feb 12, 2007)

I love Mandy Moore, she's so real and down to earth, unlike some other Hollywood starlets her age!


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 13, 2007)

mandy moore is just great !!!i love her and i think she's HOT !!!


----------

